# What effects can heavy rain bring?



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

I know heavy rain could make the water muddy. 

But is there other effects? Making the saltwater not so salty and fish go deeper? What are the impacts on fishing from the surf and piers?

Going down there from Georgia this weekend and like to know what I should expect.....

Thanks~


----------

